# Primo/Alta Tollhaus Qai (2010-2022)



## VijaR (Oct 6, 2010)

Primo passed away on 8/26 with heart issues resulting from medical mistake while getting treated for diarrhea. 

He was a true warrior. He fought and defeated Hemangiosarcoma earlier this year and was cancer free when he passed away. He didn't wanted to go. I can see in his eyes that he was annoyed with everything happening to him but he didn't give up or panicked till the end. I didn't put him down. I did everything humanly possible to extend his life but I failed.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 24, 2020)

Sorry for your loss. What was your dog like in the prime of his life?


----------



## SitUbuSit (Aug 1, 2011)

I’m so sorry for your loss. You gave Primo a wonderful life. Please do not feel like you failed him in any way, shape, or form. You did what any good dog owner would do by getting him medical care and had no way to know or expect that this would happen.

I remember AT Qai from many many years ago. I had a pup from a Litter the next year, and stalked Julie’s blog for all puppy news. What a beautiful dog he was. Thank you for giving him such a good home.


----------



## Rich M. (7 mo ago)

So sorry for your loss. From what your posted, I do not believed you failed. I lost my Shepherd this past May and she battled all of her life with EPI, gastrointestinal issues and severe allergies. Later in life she had DM (spinal), tumor on her liver and renal failure. The last three years of her life were difficult but manageable. She was not in pain. She basically told me when the time had come. The point to my story is we try to do our best and even with our best, the end still comes.

Take solitude in the wonderful time you had and all the things you did to give him a long and happy life. The “what if I would have done....” never seem to change anything - at least now.


----------



## Apollo54 (10 mo ago)

I'm so sorry for your loss. He was a beautiful boy.


----------



## Squidwardp (Oct 15, 2019)

Very sorry, but from the sound of it he had a long and good run. Twelve years, or close to it, is a long life span for a GSD these days. 
He was a beautiful boy, and from the sound of it, had a really big heart.


----------



## Rosebud99 (9 mo ago)

So sorry for your loss of your beautiful boy.


----------



## banzai555 (Sep 2, 2019)

So sorry for your loss. You did everything you could.


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

I'm so sorry for your loss. After we lost Lucky we re-evaluated everything and new dog meant new vet. Vets and their practices change, not always for the better. It's horrible that you had to lose your sweet boy to find that out, but certainly not your fault. You did all that your could.


----------



## VijaR (Oct 6, 2010)

Biscuit said:


> Sorry for your loss. What was your dog like in the prime of his life?


I am not sure what do you mean by prime but even at the age of 12 and after 4 rounds of chemotherapy for Hemangiosarcoma , he was still chasing squirrels and rabbits up and down the hill all day sprinting and jumping like a puppy. It was not his time to go... Here he is roaming his kingdom just few weeks ago


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 24, 2020)

He sounds amazing, and was so full of life. I hope my dog has some of that fight.


----------



## banzai555 (Sep 2, 2019)

As someone whose dog gets diarrhea often, I would be interested to know what happened here, to help us avoid similar medical mistakes...but no pressure at all if you don't want to discuss. Again, very sorry for your loss and it looks like Primo had an awesome, full life with you, even though it was cut short.


----------



## doubleroll (Jul 5, 2011)

So sorry for your loss…Run free Primo R.I.P…


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Aw, I am so sorry. He could have been my Tessa's brother. So similar in looks. We lost her unexpectedly just over a year ago, I understand your pain, and grief.


----------



## HollandN (Aug 12, 2020)

Beautiful dog I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

I’m sorry for your loss. RIP Primo


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

so glad he had the Joy of Life up until the end. That makes so much difference.


----------



## Johnnyheat (10 mo ago)

So sorry for your loss. No words can comfort you much, you were obviously such a wonderful owner and loving owner and your memories will last forever.


----------



## ODA564 (Jun 23, 2021)

He loved you and had a wonderful life.


----------



## Atlas Shrugged (5 mo ago)

so very sorry for your loss, he sounds like a real trooper and to overcome Hemangiosarcoma is unbelievable.

Its obvious he loved you and had a wonderful life with you.

Take care inthe journey ahead.


----------

